# Nanny visa



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Hello,

I may need a nanny as I'm considering returning to work. 

How hard is securing visa for them? Also, if they already have residency from being on husband visa what's the process for hiring then? Can they simply work for us and us just pay them monthly without doing paperwork or do you still need to register with MOL? It's a minefield to me over here I've never known a country more stamp happy with those little blue stamps. So I don't want to risk getting anything wrong! 

Thanks.


----------



## mythos (Jul 24, 2012)

hi! we have the same problem, I hope someone could help us.


----------



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Really is a minefield to me all of this. 

I'd prefer to hire a nanny who's already got a visa rather than go through flying someone in, arranging visas etc. trying to find out what to do if they're already resident. Informations a bit all over the place so I'm still confused.


----------

